# Desktop in Jail ? (dwm, kde, xfce)



## captobvious (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been trying to get a desktop environment in a jail for the past 2 weeks. I want to run my desktop (kde, openoffice, opera browser, rtorrent) inside a jail.

I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 release 64 bit by this method:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot

I then installed x11/xorg and sysutils/ezjail.

From here, what should I do? Is there a guide anyone recommends?


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe you should just install xorg on your machine and *ssh -X* into your jails.

There is a utility that can be installed that allows you to run a whole desktop environment in a new window. I don't the name of it at this time.


----------



## Nukama (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,

Xnest() is the program to investigate.

In this thread is a reported to work solution.


----------

